# Favourite sensor type



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*ESTPs because they make life amusing . In a "omg, look at that asshole and laugh!" way 
:tongue:
:wink:

Someone should vote ESFJ :laughing:*


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

I've met an ESPF friend and she's friggin' amazing! Hilarious, poetic, a great writer and also adventurous.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

What's wrong with xSFJs?


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Probably ISTP.
Why? Well...my sister is one of my favourite people in the world and she's ISTP..and also...my previous crush was ISTP


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Seeker99 said:


> What's wrong with xSFJs?


My sister is ISFJ, she's a really nice person and extremely intelligent. We get along really well when she's not upset that I left a glass on the counter that is


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

ISTJ. Sarcastic, no bullshit, competent - take better care of me than I do of myself.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I can't choose between estp and istp, so I picked estp. I find the stp easiest for me to get along with in general - as long as I don't start rambling about something they don't care about. ; P


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

ESFP because I have many friends with this type and we seem to get along quite well.


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> *ESTPs because they make life amusing . In a "omg, look at that asshole and laugh!" way
> :tongue:
> :wink:
> 
> Someone should vote ESFJ :laughing:*


i'm voting esfj in the end.


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

I picked ISFP but probably ISTP after that most likely.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

ESTJ, just ESTJ.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

ISTP. My favorite ISTP on this forum has a name that starts with P, and the vent name starts with S. xD HERRO THAR U KNOW WHO U R:tongue:


----------



## monique (Mar 3, 2009)

I voted ESFP because i'm friends with one :tongue:


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

isfp & istp

i love my esfp's but they also make me tired. crazy buggers.


----------



## rebornintheglory (Mar 22, 2010)

ISFP because they are silly like me.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

*ESFPs cause they're so much fun!*


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

ISFP's---they're a pretty nice lot.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

ISFP. One of my best friends is one.


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

ISTP followed by ISFP.

Love them both. <3


----------



## TMcGraw (Sep 7, 2010)

Interesting that the ESFJs got no votes. All three ESFJs I know drive me insane ...like American Psycho insane.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Me. I love me.


I like ESFPs too, I guess.


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

ISTP! Hugo Stiglitz! Quote: "Say 'auf vederhesen' to your Nazi balls"


----------



## leen3007 (Aug 17, 2014)

I picked ISTP but I tbh I want to pick ESTP & ISFJ too hahaha


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Esfp followed by istp


----------



## Desiderium (Jan 31, 2014)

Istj

*competent
*loyal
*responsible
*practical


In essence much of what I am not


----------



## Dr.Op (Aug 17, 2014)

The infrared one.


----------



## jinhong91 (Apr 29, 2014)

I picked ISTP not because I am one but because I can be myself around them and not get judged.
Plus, they are not prone to have their feelings hurt from blunt talking.

I would pick an ISFP second.


----------



## zenithx (Jun 12, 2014)

ISTPs are badasses xD


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

I picked ESFJs, but only because ESTJs were slightly ahead of them. I think a lot of the hate for them is unwarranted. Extraverted SJs don't mesh well with most NPs, though, I guess. It isn't surprising that the SJ types are all behind.


----------



## Derse Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

ISTP because best friend is the type :tongue:


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Eckis said:


> I picked ESFJs, but only because ESTJs were slightly ahead of them. I think a lot of the hate for them is unwarranted. Extraverted SJs don't mesh well with most NPs, though, I guess. It isn't surprising that the SJ types are all behind.


Thank you Eckis-senpai <3
Two of my best friends are INTP and INFP, but then I'm a very mild extravert, though Fe is my dom function. The INFP said I'm one of the most down to earth people she's ever met and wouldn't replace me for the world. 
I just... I cried... ;----;

My favourite is ESTJ because my SO is one and if I didn't pick ESTJ I'm sure he'd be upset.  But then he's a very soft ESTJ.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

This is a hard question because I notice usually if I get along with the females of a particular type I won't get along with the males and if I do with the males then I don't get along with the females.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

I like ISFP's


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I was tempted to vote ISTP but honestly I gotta go with ESTP. Although I've only known one irl I've never gotten along with anyone better than her.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

ISFPs are the best.


----------



## Kafeidian (Jul 22, 2014)

1. ESFPs 2. ISTPs 3. ESTJs (like them as bosses)


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

ISFP....ESTP almost tied. I love the idea of ESTPs, but I get along so well with many ISFPs.


----------



## Griffith (Mar 26, 2012)

ESTP.

Least favourite : ESTJ


----------



## Rctic (Jul 16, 2020)

No one actually realize all the XXXPs get higher votes than XXXJs?
I think it's just in most people's nature to like spontaneity.They think of it as fun,exciting,and surprising when it actually has something to do with--again--chemicals in brain called dopamine.The substance released every time we do something novel and break our routines.


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

Voted ISFP.
One of my besties is an ISFP, and she’s so kindhearted. Such a lovely soul!

I feel that ESFPs are cool too, they’re fun to be around! 
Only seen some ISTJ characters and they seem interesting, i’d like to meet one someday.


----------

